

Interviewing process is broken - vivekprakash
http://mycareerstack.com/blog/19/interviewing-is-broken/

======
googoobaby
That's for sure. I recently changed jobs and most of the interviews were like
that. I especially remember being on the phone arguing O(dumbness) issues
while wondering to myself what the hell this had to do with anything I could
do for them.

